# 1 Gallon-Air Pump?



## jmw141

Ok guys,
I just got a wonderful new Betta and I want to take great care of him. I have him in a 1 Gallon tank and was using an air pump but it was causing turbulence at the top of the tank and covering the top with bubbles. So, I unplugged the pump. Is this OK, or do Bettas need to have an air pump going? Also, my Betta has been in his new tank for 24 hrs and he sometimes just sits and doesnt do anything for a few minutes at a time. is this normal for a new tank>

Any help would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## Christine

Yes, its fine to leave it unplugged. You may want to get a valve (they are pretty cheap) so that you can adjust the flow to the tank. Bettas each have their own personality.. some are lazy, some are always active. It really depends on the individual. But since you've only had him 24 hrs he may well be still adjusting to things. 

One of the most important things you can do in such a small tank is going to be stay on top of those water changes! He will need them often. Also, remember that bettas like a temp around 78-80. If you are keeping him lower than that, it could be a cause for his inactivity. Just watch him closely for any signs of disease/distress.


----------



## Andy_Dufresne

Betta dont really need any dissolved oxygen in the water to surgive, they have an organ called a labrynth that allows them to breath air. If the betta has no way to get to the top of the water and breath that air they have been known to die, i read that somewhere dont remember exactly. 

Just be sure to keep up the temp and water changes like was previously said.

Nick


----------



## jmw141

Thanks Guys!! I appreciate the immediate response (and so does Captain Red, my Betta). One quick add-on question...I have heard about people adding a snail to their Betta tank. Is this acceptable for a 1-gallon tank? If so, what do I feed the little guy, and does he need the air pump?


----------



## mousey

small snail is ok. doesnot need air pump. Sometimes the snail will crawl out of the betta container though.


----------

